# Come Swimming With Us! (Pic Heavy)



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Where did everyone go? Brie










My grandson, Paul, with his favorite; Haley.










Billy being very attentive to other patrons of the park.










Billy with his nieces. Haley, Brie, Song and Jessie










Hey! Wait for me!! Song realizes everyone is at the end of the dock but her.








]

A little help for a girl here, please? Song, Haley and Jessie










Grace introduces her puppies to the end of the dock. They had to think about this one for a bit. Brie, Jessie and Haley










OMG!!! It isn't SOLID! Dianne and I were standing in the water talking when we suddenly heard a splash! There was Jessie swimming to us. She apparently thought the water was solid, but I loved it that she never panicked. She just swam to us and back. LOL She DID NOT do a repeat performance for us.










She ain't heavy; she's my sister. Jessie and Brie










We heard our mom and aunt and uncle did this last year! Jessie, Song, Haley, Angel and Brie with Grace









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Under the board walk....Opps! That is, on top of the boat dock. Grace, Haley, Song, Brie, Jessie and Angel.










What do you think? Should we see if we can walk on water too? Jessie and Haley










They're calling you mom. Brie, Grace, Haley and Song.










Loving moment between Grace and Brie.










All by myself; don't want to be...all by myself. Haley










Whoa! did you see that? Crazy! Song, Brie, Jessie, Angel behind.










MOM! Come back here! I scary! Song and Brie










Oh, my gosh! Mom is in the ground that you can't stand on! What are we going to do? Haley, Jessie, Brie, Angel and Song.










Oh! It's okay! Here she comes. Jessie, Song and Brie.










WAHOOOOOO! Graces first dock dive; albeit tentative. Jessie and Song watching.










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Missy can't stand it anymore. She has to take Billy swimming. Does she pamper him or what?!










Missy weighs about 120 lbs soaking wet. Billy weighs 53 lbs not wet. LMBO 










Whoa! Where's mom going!? Song










My (ahem) pretty Song.










I'm as independent as my mom and aunt. I don't need help getting back up on the dock.










Showing some style now!










I hope she doesn't think we are going to do that! Angel and Jessie










Hey! Uncle Billy, how come you aren't swimming with us? Brie, Haley and Jessie










Lonely...I'm so lonely. If only I didn't wander.










Grace gently teaching her pups to play with the tuggy. Angel and Brie










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A little nap is in order. Song










Awwww....Missy and Bill love each other.



















Now for a little exploring. Angel jumping at Haley, Jessie and Song.










Sisters. Jessie and Angel.










That's a mighty long stick you have there, Song. Jessie










Angel takes another flying leap at Haley.










And, heeeeeerrrrreee comes Song!










Hey, mom, that looks like fun. Can I play too? Song and Grace.










Another of Grace's fabulous jumps for another new toy.










_


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Awwwww!! I had seen them in FB, but I'm never tired of looking at your puppies and pictures. Love them! And I love how everybody seemed to have a great time. :love2:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Sigh.... puppy-itis. I LOVE your pictures - and that you are getting these guys out in the world!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Missy, the animal whisper. I haven't met an animal yet that didn't love Missy the moment they met. Haley, Song, Jesse, Angel and Brie










Big kisses from Angel. Brie










I love you! Angel and Brie










Missy, Angel and Brie facing toward where the big ball was for the Yankee Atomic plant. It was decommissioned and the land returned to its natural state several years ago. My husband used an overhead crane to move the spent fuel rods. It is very pretty now.










A nice breeze comes along for Missy and Brie.










Jessie and Song worry on a piece of deadfall.










Haley takes a break on the dock.










Come on down! Brie, Song, Angel and Haley.










'Twas a fine day indeed!


_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Had trouble posting some pics..._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

"Pic Heavy"--I say the heavier the better! Looks like everyone had a wonderful time. Gorgeous pics, gorgeous subjects, gorgeous scenery!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great subjects . . . beautiful background.  Thanx!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I want Brie! 

What a fun day... days like this are always so much better when your dogs can be involved


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Poodles are the absolute best aren't they? It is obvious you had a blast with the gang....and they with you.

You are so active with your gang and yet they still manage to look so well groomed and cared for...kudos to you.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

oh my gosh...cute overload!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, you Need to stop posting pictures of them as I Really want one!!!! J/k (well about the posting part, I still really want one!!)! Great pictures!! I wish we had such fun places to visit and swim at here!


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Quote:

Haley takes a break on the dock.











Is Haley a blue? How old are the pups here? They are soooo stinking beautiful  Makes me consider getting a white in my future, if it was as stunning as these ones.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

All "suited up" in my one piece _(of course)_ and waiting for you to pick me up! I wanna go on your outings, they are THE BEST!! As are your stunning spoos--babies and adults alike. Thanks for a fun day at the lake when I didn't have to go home and wash towels, or poodles. As always, I enjoyed vicariously all the fun of your spoos without any of the bathing and grooming!!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome pictures. I felt like I was there with you. I was going to write which pictures I like best but there were too many of them. I liked them so much, I think I'll walk Pie to the one beach near me where I can get away with having a dog with me. It's not legal but I've never heard of anyone getting thrown off. Usually there's nobody there because they go to the bigger beaches. I think I'll bring a flexi lead along in case I can't get myself to go into the cold water. I think I can keep her safe with one on. Thanks for cooling us off with the wet, fun puppy pics.

Lynn
Pie, Yowza & Oprah


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonderful pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

As usual, amazing photos that make me wish I lived in such an area. Your puppies heads are just stunning. Do you have any males left? I know someone who may be looking for a boy.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a wonderful day! Thanks for sharing it with us. It looks like several of the babies have gone to new homes now. Do you miss them?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

outwest said:


> What a wonderful day! Thanks for sharing it with us. It looks like several of the babies have gone to new homes now. Do you miss them?


_I am missing them now. It has been so much fun taking them places and playing with them and teaching them new things. It has been quite a journey learning each personality and watching how each one developed._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> As usual, amazing photos that make me wish I lived in such an area. Your puppies heads are just stunning. Do you have any males left? I know someone who may be looking for a boy.


_Thank you, Cherrie! We have the heads and front ends we wanted. When we breed Song and Angel in a couple of years, we will be looking to put a better rear on them. Some had good marks for their back end but some were just under average.

Unfortunately, we sold the two boys right off, so we don't have any left from this litter. We are pretty sure we will be repeating this breeding in a year and a half._


----------

